# Best anti-depressants for IBS pain?



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

here are the qualities the ideal med would have:

reduce the intensity of IBS pain and sensation
help with depression, anxiety and ocd
not cause constipation
not cause somnolence
not cause insomnia
I'm open to cocktails of meds and less-popular meds, as is my P-doc. Note that http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/92617-common-antidepressants-antispasmodics-antidiarrheals/?p=704958 is from 2007. Are there any significant additions?

Currently I'm on Lexapro, Wellbutrin and Provigil which are doing poorly for my IBS pain. Which in turn means they're effectively performing poorly for my mood and cognition since when my IBS pain is bad, I feel desperately depressed (I've posted about this pain-depression connection previously).

I'm pretty much at the end of my tether so suggestions will be really appreciated.

Many thanks,
Pete


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Pete, 
I started taking Viibryd a few months ago. It is for major depression (that I've been experiencing since my ibs etc has gotten much worse). I have not noticed my ibs any worse since starting it. It is supposed to have very few side effects including no weight fluctuations or influence on libido. Ive personally noticed my depression has been much better since being on it. Hope this helps!


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Marley,

I tried Viibryd and it didn't work out for me - it ended up giving me 24/7 suicidal ideation for a week. Which wasn't much fun. Thanks for the suggestion though.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am also in bad pain, but my main tendency is towards D. I read about others using amitriptyline for pain. I want to try other possibilities first. I am experimenting with diet and S. Boulardii, but I am still in pain. I think that amitriptyline can be constipating, which is good for someone with D but it can be disastrous for someone with C.


----------

